# Eheim 2260 intake pipe enquiry



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I learned a technique from Aqua Forest that you could usually just get the smaller tubing and put it inside the larger one (they did this on a few of their own tanks). I did this going from 5/8" tubing down to 1/2" tubing for my tank. I got the 1/2" tubing, wrapped a rubber band around the ends (about 3-4 inches deep) and then jammed it into the larger 5/8" tubing as far as I could get it. With the rubber band, it creates lots of resistance which is good so water doesn't leak.

I imagine you could do the same for the sizes you're talking about without any kind of adapter (or at least it's worth trying). And of course once you reduce the tubing down you could then put it on whatever intake/outake you want.

Here's an example image of the way I did it











edit - I saw the description of eheim 2260 that the Flexible Hose Diameter: 1" inlet and 5/8"outlet which might give you more options to just buy the intake/outlet pipe that isn't a weird size


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldn't reduce the intake at all especially by almost 1/2". Will cause alot of issues with this filter. Why not jsut paint the intake black and be done with it.


----------



## rubbersandal (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi guys thks for the prompt reply.

fusiongt, I have been googling for a few nites regarding the replacement of eheim intake
(it jus a eyescore to me on it original green color). Whether it is a ada glass inflow or borneowild steel inlet they are all in a max of 16mm, same goes to eheim installation kit. 

If you have come acrossed a replacement pls let me know thks.
As for yr suggestion wrapping a rubber band on a smaller hose to the original bigger size hose, sound like a gd idea but then u sure it's 100% non-leak? 
Rubber band as in like this?











Hi Craigthor
Are you saying that in long run the canister will be having probs if I restrict the original flowrate?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Do not reduce any of the piping/tubing/hose on the intake side of any pump or canister. You will always have problems doing that as it restricts the volume of water necessary for the pump to operate properly, remain lubricated, provide cooling to the impeller and to allow the proper flow rate as designed.

You can use spray paint to paint the pipes that are in your aquarium. One excellent choice is the brand Fusion for plastics, just make sure the paint is completely dry before installing the parts in your tank.


----------



## rubbersandal (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the advise and I think you are rite, wont mess around with the original pipes size. Happy new year guys.


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

Twin Inlets and a Reducer T or Y go from 1 1inch to 2 5/8ths inch.


----------



## rubbersandal (Dec 10, 2011)

Rev_jim_jones said:


> Twin Inlets and a Reducer T or Y go from 1 1inch to 2 5/8ths inch.


errr is there any pict I can refer to, not sure what you mean exactly


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

or







or









I can't find a 5/8th quickly but I am sure with some research you could find a 1'" x 5/8" x 5/8"
Or you could Get a Threaded Tee or Wye and Get Threaded Barbs to insert into it


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

If you decide to reduce the input to use a Tee fitting, I would only choose the last one pictured above if I had my choice. Less turbulence and restriction in the water flow.


----------



## rubbersandal (Dec 10, 2011)

Rev_jim_jones said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks jim helping out on the picts, ok if Im getting 'Y' so the fixing will be 1" hose on 1 side 5/8" hose on the other side rite? But why do I need 3 opennings on the connector where I only need to reduce 1" hose to 5/8" hose. What is a threaded barbs?
All this connectors are very new to me as I just started this hobby, got to be patience with me .



deeda said:


> If you decide to reduce the input to use a Tee fitting, I would only choose the last one pictured above if I had my choice. Less turbulence and restriction in the water flow.


Hi deeda its nice of you keep suggesting and reminding me flowrate of 2260.


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

My ORiginal Anseer was "twin inlets" as to not restrict the flow but spread it over the tank thus the Tee or Wye Fitting. you can get Regular Reducers to keep the single Inlet


----------



## rubbersandal (Dec 10, 2011)

Rev_jim_jones said:


> My ORiginal Anseer was "twin inlets" as to not restrict the flow but spread it over the tank thus the Tee or Wye Fitting. you can get Regular Reducers to keep the single Inlet


Thanks, another option is if I'm not goin to have any restriction on the flowrate as what moust would suggest, I'm thinking of replacing outlet pipe with eheim installation kit 2 (since they are all 16/22mm), replace intake pipe with fluval fx5 since they both share same hose size of 1". What do you guys think (I just hate the green).


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Just paint the Eheim intake pipe/strainer black using spray paint. I have used Krylon Fusion (for plastics) with no problems. You just need to let the paint cure until completely dry and no solvent odor.


----------

